
Delta is reducing how much seats recline to protect personal space - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1595318/delta-reduces-how-much-passengers-can-recline-their-seats/
======
webmaven
I approve this change. However, sometimes the recline isn't _about_ the
recline, per-se.

So, as a tall-ish person, I hope that these seats have adequate head and neck
support (eg. headrests that extend upward) in lieu of reclining those extra
two inches.

------
jimrhods23
I'm tall and this is biased against tall people.

